
'Hi-tech robot' at Russia forum turns out to be man in suit - ric3rcar
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/dec/12/high-tech-robot-at-russia-forum-turns-out-to-be-man-in-robot-suit
======
jansan
Very disappointing. Next time the will reveal that these are not real
transformers:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGruY-
NG3Ng](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGruY-NG3Ng)

